# Veríssimo Knives Gallery



## Vasco Veríssimo (Mar 26, 2022)

Hey guys!
I'm finally making a gallery post to show you my favorite projects.

Most of these are recent, and I will be updating this post as more knives get finished and photographed. Production has been slow these days.
I will try to include specs (and choil shots) when possible, but unfortunately I haven't taken final measurements of every knife.

First up and most recent:
270mm wrought iron, nickel and 1.2519 core go mai sujihiki.
Macassar Ebony and buffalo horn handle.
40mm heel, 4mm-1.8mm spine taper. Core steel at 64hrc.
Engraved stainless counterweight. 238g.









210mm western style stainless chef.
AEB-L at 63hrc. Bocote and buffalo horn handle.


----------



## Vasco Veríssimo (Mar 26, 2022)

These two were commissioned by a fellow KKF user.

270mm carbon monosteel yanagi.
1.2519, 4mm thick, 62hrc.
Handle in Mutene wood and buffalo horn.







180mm wrought iron san mai nakiri.
1.2519 core and 19th century wrought iron cladding.
Indian Rosewood and buffalo horn handle.


----------



## Vasco Veríssimo (Mar 26, 2022)

200mm damascus western chef.
80crv2 and 15n20 topographic damascus, 60hrc, 150g.
Hybrid handle in buffalo horn and African Blackwood. 








210mm stainless s-grind gyuto.
AEB-L at 63hrc. Pau Rosa and buffalo horn handle.
Commissioned work.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 27, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## Vasco Veríssimo (Oct 10, 2022)

230mm wrought iron san mai gyuto
1.2519 steel, 63hrc
Buffalo horn and mutene wood handle








250mm migaki honyaki gyuto
Clay quenched 26c3, 65hrc, convex
Buffalo horn and mutene handle, oval


----------



## Ikonaka (Oct 10, 2022)

That honyaki


----------



## EnderzShadow (Oct 10, 2022)

The profile on the Western chef with that dark handle, it looks wicked, a bit evil

And the Honyakk, very nice.
They are all great, 
but those two /chef's kiss


----------



## Vasco Veríssimo (Oct 15, 2022)

Ikonaka said:


> That honyaki





EnderzShadow said:


> The profile on the Western chef with that dark handle, it looks wicked, a bit evil
> 
> And the Honyakk, very nice.
> They are all great,
> but those two /chef's kiss



Thank you guys, I really appreciate that!


----------

